# eigene referer senden ?



## jer1cho (3. April 2007)

kann ich einem Browser auch sagen das er einen bestimmten 
referer senden soll?
Also nicht unbedingt die seite auf der sich der Browser gerade befindet.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. April 2007)

Das bezweifle ich stark, denn meines Wissens ist ob und was dort gesendet wird allein Sache des Browsers.


----------



## jer1cho (3. April 2007)

und mit php?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2007)

Mit PHP hast Du genauso wenig Einfluss darauf.


----------

